# The Best of the best RDA's



## Rob Fisher (2/8/18)

With the attention I have been paying towards RDA’s you would think I’m a Squonking fanatic. I’m currently using the Skyfall, O-Atty X and KRMA and have a Venna, Narca, EVL Myth and Hussar Legend RDA inbound!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

